# Catalogo degli addii



## Leda (18 Luglio 2012)

E mi resta lo sperdimento
di un sogno non completato,
come quando la sveglia suona troppo presto.
Addio.

Io ti corrispondo,
tu mi corrispondi,
lei mi corrisponde,
noi ci corrispondiamo
poi, improvvisamente,
noi non ci corrispondiamo più.
Addio.

In amore non esistono formule infallibili,
procediamo sempre per prove ed errori.
Tu la prova, io l'errore.
Addio.

Abbandonarsi o abbandonare?
Purtroppo io sono transitivo.
Addio.

Se solo io, se solo tu, se solo potessimo, se solo quella sera,
se solo ogni sera, se solo di notte non ci sentissimo così soli,
ascoltando ognuno il respiro marziano dell'altro.
Addio.

E poi, un'ultima domanda:
non potresti essere unica anche tu,
come tutte le altre?

Addio.
*

Marina Mander


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Luglio 2012)

Sempre quel cupo tormento che ci fa sentire l'addio come una perdita, togliendoci pure il gusto di ricordare, anzi, tramutandolo in dolore, quando non in rancore.


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2012)

Ammetto che a me questa poesia fa sorridere.
E non per il tema, con quello anzi ho un pessimo rapporto, per non dire un terrore boia.
Ma è così leggera e ironica, soprattutto nel finale, che al termine della lettura l'effetto è alla Mary Poppins...

_Basta un poco di zucchero e la pillola va giù_

... e anche gli addii fanno un po' meno paura


----------

